# New Podcast



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

I created a new podcast dedicated to the sport of schutzhund/IPO. The name of the podcast is the "High In Trial Podcast".

I just posted my 2nd episode. I interviewed Greg Doud. He gave some great insight into his training program. 

You can check it out at the link below, or subscribe to us on iTunes. 

Podcast - Episode 2 - Interview w/ Greg Doud - High In Trial


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Very interesting and informative podcast Your website is great - lots of information. The fantasy IPO/Schutzhund would be fun to try.


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you... I will be conducting the fantasy IPO game on any national/international events with more than 30 entries.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'll have to watch that one! I did a seminar a couple yrs ago with Greg, seemed more geared toward the Mali personality. I've also trained with Bridget and love her methods.


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been impressed with Greg's abilities with all breeds. He has certainly been more successful as a handler with Malis though.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting website! I'm definitely bookmarking it


----------

